# Scarlet Gem Badis (Dario dario)



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Has anyone had experience keeping these fish? They list it as Moderate level of care yet peaceful. Are they that difficult to feed? It states they don't do well in a community tank except with certain species of Gouramis and Rasboras. Are they compatible with Tetras and/or Danios? Curious...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't had them yet, but they are on my "eventual" list. They are small, but territorial. I think they do best with regular, small live food and babies need tiny food. They are on the pricey side, so I would put a pair alone in a heavily planted tank and hope for fry.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I doubt they're pricey. Liveaquaria selling them for $7.49 each.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2823&pcatid=2823


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for many of us in the fishkeeping hobby $7.49 is a bit pricey...,.wait until you see some of the really pricey fish...like $150-$200 for a 1 1/2" juvie...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL! Now I understand. And to think I thought $24.99 for a juvi Electric Blue Ram was pricey.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, convicts and livebearers are free or $1 a bag of 8 at AAAA meetings. @ $8 /ea + shipping, I'd want to keep them alive. I think they were $10 a pair @ the auction. Small fish = small batches of fry = higher price. Worth breeding, unlike fish I can only trade for snails and plants.


----------

